# MBTA Academy Info



## SoxPats101

I have heard about a variety of academies, Lowell, Boylston, etc. Haven't really heard much about MBTA other than it is squared away. Just wondering how the academy is from anyone that may have or know people that attended. A lot of PT, academics, etc. Any help would be great.


----------



## JLT770

from the website i saw, apparently batspinning is involved, not much help but the website for that class is on here somewhere, just search.


----------

